# Performance



## Marlluna

Buenas noches! 

En mi texto me sale muchas veces esta palabra; en el que transcribo más abajo quizás podría poner "eficacia" o "rendimiento". ¿qué os parece? 
Tampoco sé cómo traducir "des espaces sociaux de jugement".  ¿me podéis ayudar? Gracias. 

"Travailler consiste à tenter de satisfaire une double exigeance: faire jouer ses habilités pour obtenir la performance et, dans le même temps, trouver des espaces sociaux de jugement pour la mettre et se mettre en valeur"


----------



## pacobabel

hola marlluna, ¡qué casualidad! Resulta que hace un rato que estoy a vueltas con la misma palabreja. A mí me aparece en un contexto deportivo y creo que he de traducir por "realizaciones, hazañas"... Al fin y al cabo, el trésor de la langue française da como sinónimo de performance la palabra "exploit" y, además, per-formance viene de per-formare (formar, dar forma, ejecutar), ergo parece poder tener el sentido de "aquello que se forma / hace / realiza, aquello formado / hecho / realizado", por ejemplo, una hazaña deportiva.
No sé si esta perorata te ha servido de algo, pero espero que sí!
p.


----------



## Lullaby_

¿y resultados?


----------



## Marlluna

Pues sí, qué casualidad, Paco. Lo mío son las "performances" en el trabajo. Y me sale muchas veces, pero no siempre puedo traducir por "rendimiento". Si se te ocurre algo, me lo dices...

En el campo del deporte es muy corriente esta palabra; yo la he oído incluso en castellano. Pero me parece que sería mejor que la tradujeras como tú dices por "hazañas deportivas", incluso "marcas", según el caso.

¿Y se te ocurre algo para traducir la última parte de mi frase?

Gracias y suerte; que tu performance en la traducción sea buena! (creo que podría decirse así)


----------



## pacobabel

et, dans le même temps, trouver des espaces sociaux de jugement pour la mettre et se mettre en valeur"

Para el final de tu frase se me ocurre a bote pronto:

...y al mismo tiempo, encontrar espacios sociales de reflexión para poner de relieve tanto esa "performance" como a uno mismo.

Pero es un texto con varios problemas. Habría que ver el contexto para ese jugement, podría ser enjuiciamiento pero eso es muy feo. Además queda siempre lo de performance (que sí, parece mucho "rendimiento", el problema es si lo estás repitiendo). 
Un saludo,
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

el resultado máximo ???????????????


----------



## Domtom

-
Yo creo que a veces, no sé si muchas o pocas, se podría traducir por _resultado espectacular_, o _resultado notable. _Cuando por ejemplo hay fotógrafos que sacan a la calle personas totalmente desnudas para sus sesiones de fotos, se dice que han hecho una _performance_. Se habla, por ejemplo, de las performances de Spencer Tunick. Todos ellos han hecho algo espectacular, una pasada, algo fuertecillo y que dé polémica para crearse notoriedad, para que se hable de ellos, bien o mal, pero que se hable de ellos.


----------



## pacobabel

Domtom,
creo que en esos casos la semántica de la palabra performance es totalmente deudora del concepto artístico anglosajón "performance" (creo incluso que el littré y el trésor así lo recogen), es decir, una especie de "realización o montaje artístico": una performance es la que pueden hacer por ejemplo unos tíos desnudos que se pintan el cuerpo en las ramblas, si lo hacen con intención más o menos artísticas.
saludos,
p.


----------



## Domtom

-
Sí, posible y probablemente tengas razón, Pacobabel.


----------



## Marlluna

Recapitulemos:

Performance (en deporte): buenos resultados, tiene algo de hazaña, como decía Pacobabel. Si el resultado es malo, en francés se habla de "mauvaise performance" (malos resultados).

Performance (en arte) es un montaje artístico que, como explica Domtom y aclara Paco, a veces el montaje sucede en la vida real.

Performance (en trabajo). Según dice aquí es una mezcla de "ejecución" y "desempeño". La mayoría de las veces puedo traducirlo por rendimiento, pero a veces esa misma palabra surge en la misma frase y ¡ya la hemos liado". Así que busco algún sinónimo más.

¡Gracias a todos por colaborar!


----------



## Montepinar

¿Qué te parece "logros"?


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias, Montepinar. En algún párrafo seguro que me puede servir. Me la apunto, aunque seguro que a Pacobabel le sirve más, porque yo creo que en el ámbito deportivo tendrá más aplicaciones.


----------



## GURB

Hola Marlluna
Difícil esa traducción porque no hay palabra satisfactoria para traducir "performance", aparte en el ámbito del automóvil y sectores afinesen que se habla de prestación, de nivel prestacional etc...
Aquí yo te propongo:"*...valerse de sus habilidades para conseguir la máxima eficacia y, a la vez, encontrar espacios de valoración para resaltarla y resaltar los méritos propios de uno."*
Si te puede ayudar...


----------



## Domtom

-
No creo que, de una forma necesaria, performance sea, en el ámbito del deporte, un _resultado *épico* _(buen resultado con hazaña). Creo que _performance_ significa sencillamente _resultado_; y las performances no son exclusivas de los campeones, sino de todos. Por ejemplo, en un torneo de ajedrez en Cap d'Agde había jugadores de todas las categorías, incluso jugaba el campeón del mundo. El torneo estaba subdividido en varios grupos, según las categorías. Una vez finalizadas todas las rondas de todos los grupos, todos los participantes recibía una lista con el resultado de cada jugador, desde el más maestro al más flojo, todos tenían su performance. La palabra que aparecía era _performance_, que interpreto como _resultado_, el resultado conseguido por cada jugador.
-


----------



## mjbrolania

Esta es mi traducción: "Trabajar consiste en intentar satisfacer una doble exigencia: poner en juego las propias habilidades para conseguir el éxito y, al mismo tiempo, buscar espacios sociales de juicio par situarla y revalidarse uno mismo."

Espero que te sirva


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias a todos y especialmente a Gurb y a mjbrolania por sus traducciones. mjbrolania se ajusta más al texto, pero yo creo que es lo suficientemente enrevesado para que uno lo pueda adaptar a nuestra lengua. Por ejemplo, nosotros, no creo que habláramos de "espacios sociales de juicio"... claro que a lo mejor los franceses tampoco hablarían de "espaces sociaux de jugement"... eso no lo sé.


----------



## mjbrolania

Efectivamente, no veo a ningún francés diciendo "dans des espaces sociaux de jugement". Es un lenguaje bastante elevadillo...


----------



## pacobabel

hola,
hubo un hilo sobre este tema días atrás, pero no sé si las soluciones entonces propuestas me cuadran ahora.
Mi texto cuestiona los medios de comunicación:

"Il y a une raison pour s'inquiéter de la performance des médias et de leur contribution à la vie démocratique".

Quizá: "los logros"?? Pero puedo darle ese valor cuando "performance" está en singular?

Muchas muchas gracias,
p.


----------



## Marlluna

Hola Pacobabel.

Era yo, la de la perfomance 1. Creo que en este caso podrías traducirlo por "el papel de los medios de comunicación". No sé qué te parecerá, pero lo de los logros no creo que vaya bien si pone en tela de juicio a los medios de comunicación.


----------



## pacobabel

me parece una solución estupenda Marlluna.

Y aquí seguimos los dos cada tarde, al pie del cañón...

Gracias,
p.


----------



## totor

También puedes poner en ese caso *desempeño*, Paco.


----------



## GURB

En la prensa se habla a menudo de las prestaciones de un artista, de un jugador en el sentido de "ses performances".
Qué os parece si decimos:
*Existe un motivo para inquietarse por las prestaciones de los medios de comunicación...
*Un saludo


----------



## Marcelot

Hola, cuántas cosas interesantes...

pacobabel: No te preocupes por la diferencia entre singulares y plurales, te diría que muchísimas veces puedes tener un plural en francés, mientras que en español quedaría mejor un singular, por ejemplo "les informations".
También puede ocurrir lo contrario, yo te diría que menos (sólo me baso en lo que he visto hasta ahora).

Me gusta el "papel" y el "desempeño", te propongo también "la actuación".
"Prestaciones", a mi parecer, no funciona. Se usaría para una máquina, un jugador, etc., pero no para los medios de comunicación.
Yo pensaría en las "prestaciones comerciales" de una radio, por ejemplo. 
Y "logros" le añade un matiz que no tiene la palabra francesa.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
C'est qu'ici *performance *a le sens de* prestation* et non de *rôle*, sinon c'est ce dernier mot qu'aurait écrit l'auteur.
*Prestation*="fait de se produire en public et de montrer ses talents, en particulier dans le domaine du spectacle et des sports; exhibition, performance" Larousse encyclopédique.
C'est pour cela que j'ai proposé "*prestaciones*" Cf. este artículo de la Vanguardia del 2/3/95:
"Película también asentada en sus intérpretes, "El rey del río" refleja el trecho que media entre las *prestaciones de* unos actores infantiles de dudosa credibilidad, el creciente oficio de los jóvenes y el estado de gracia de Alfredo Landa..."
ici ça correspond au français "prestation", "performance".
Il est sûr que "actuación" appartient au même registre
 bien qu'avec moins de force.
Maintenant si Marcelot me dit qu'un espagnol le comprendrait différemment, je le crois bien volontiers. A vous de juger.
Au revoir


----------



## pacobabel

muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.
Estoy con Marcelot en lo de prestaciones: se dice sobre todo referido a electrodomésticos, coches... máquinas en general. La cita de La Vanguardia, Gurb, creo que requiere una lectura en "second degré" o bien se trata de una carencia estilística del redactor (cosa que no me sorprende: conozco a personas que trabajan en la sección de corrección de ese medio y te aseguro que son muy pocos y no dan a basto...).
Sea como fuere, problema resuelto.
p.


----------



## Diouk

Hola,

Tengo un problema con la palabra "performance". No encuentro una traducción que me guste para este contexto:

"X", c'est avant tout la recherche permanente de la performance pour satisfaire pleinement les spécialistes.

Solo aviso que no está en el contexto de: resultados - inovación.

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Diouk:

¿Entonces cuál es el contexto? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Saveria

¿ Podría ser "la búsqueda permanente de la excelencia" o algo por el estilo?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Podría ser "eficacia": la búsqueda permanente de la eficacia...
En francés, existe "Excellence".

Hay varios posts sobre le tema, con propuestas de traducción:
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/performance


----------



## Diouk

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Creo que la que más se adapta es excelencia aunque la vea un poco fuerte. 
Resultado no puede ser porque es el final (resultado) de una buena "performance".


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Qué tal "el (alto) rendimiento"?

Saludos,

swift


----------



## Diouk

Creo que aqui queda mejor excelencia. El rendimiento tambien se puede decir por una persona o es mas bien de máquinas?


----------



## blink05

La verdad es que decir "excelencia" es bastante inexacto.

Rendimiento se puede decir sobre las personas, y es lo que yo te aconsejaría como traducción.

Saludos.


----------



## Diouk

Lo tomo en cuenta Blink, gracias


----------



## bendu

Hola a tod@s.

Aquí tengo un enunciado que, si lo entiendo bien, resulta redundante y tal vez se pueda resumir (en español):

Alors les domaines d'intervention clefs des  performances du département:

*A continuación presentamos los ámbitos clave de intervención del departamento*

Ya que entiendo que *performance, *en este contexto, tiene el sentido de actuaciones, acciones. ¿Cómo lo entendéis?


----------



## totor

Y también "de las competencias del departamento".


----------



## bendu

Tiene sentido. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Alors les domaines d'intervention clefs des performances du département:


Hola:
Exiisten múltiples hilos sobre "performance" que se asocia más con *resultados* y *prestaciones: *claves de las prestaciones/de los resultados del ...
Los puedes consultar aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/performance


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

bendu said:


> Hola a tod@s.
> 
> Aquí tengo un enunciado que, si lo entiendo bien, resulta redundante y tal vez se pueda resumir (en español):
> 
> Alors les domaines d'intervention clefs des performances du département:
> 
> *A continuación presentamos los ámbitos clave de intervención del departamento*
> 
> Ya que entiendo que *performance, *en este contexto, tiene el sentido de actuaciones, acciones. ¿Cómo lo entendéis?


 
Por qué no quedarnos con la traducción clásica?:

"A continuación presentamos los aspectos clave de los _*resultados*_ (ó _*logros*_) del departamento".


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Y también "de las competencias del departamento".



Heu... Totor... Tu es sûr ? J'ai l'impression que _compétence  _et _performance _sont deux choses bien différentes. Par exemple, la performance est le résultat obtenu grâce à la mise en œuvre d'une ou diverses compétences.

Enfin, c'est ce que je crois, hein ? Ou c'est peut-être Chomsky qui l'a dit avant moi .

À plus,


J.


----------



## jprr

Hola :
Lo leo como Tina : performances = resultados

los campos de actuación/intervención _de más peso para_ los resultados (dentro de todos los campos de actuación del departamento)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pero también podría  tratarse del *rendimiento* o de la *productividad* de las personas que forman parte del departamento mediante actuaciones concretas.


----------



## swift

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Athos. Pero para eso hay bastantes hilos sobre "performance", entre los cuales recuerdo alguno en el que se propuso "rendimiento"...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Jalom

Bonjour,

Ça ne choque personne que la phrase en français ne veuille rien dire ?

Je la copie ici :

"Alors les domaines d'intervention clefs des  performances du département"

J'en déduis qu'il manque un morceau de phrase (où est le verbe ?) essentiel à la compréhension du contexte. Tel quelle, cette phrase ne peut être traduite, puisqu'elle n'a aucun sens.

Je comprendrais : "Les performances du département dans ses domaines d'intervention clefs", que je traduirais par "resultados", ou "exitos" s'il s'agit de bonnes performances.


----------



## Jalom

Hola:

Simplemente precisar que en Francès, una "performance" puede ser mala, por ejemplo en el medio laboral. Entonces, no se limita a un "resultado excepcional".

Par mi, es un resultado (bueno o malo), o puede ser asimilado a la eficacía.


----------



## cachomero

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de jeter un coup d'œil aux posts concernant ce mot et je n'ai pas retrouvé mon compte. En plus, je trouve que c'est un mot de traduction assez difficile. Mon texte est le suivant :

_un standard, ou norme, ou référence fixée par rapport à un contexte donné. Le standard représente la valeur souhaitable, par opposition à la valeur observée, et constitue le niveau de *performance *à atteindre._

Il s'agit d'une définition de standard qualité, et c'est pourquoi je trouve que 'nivel de rendimiento' n'est pas satisfaisant. Je considère 'rendimiento' comme faisant référence à un aspect quantitatif des résultats et non pas qualitatif.
D'autre part, 'nivel de resultados' ne veut rien dire.
Enfin, je me suis décidé par *'nivel de calidad'* puisque l'on parle de niveau de perfomance dans la qualité du produit.

Bref, si quelqu'un trouve une meilleur solution, c'est avec plaisir que j'accueillirai sa proposition.

Merci d'avance

Cachomero


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches Cachomero y bienvenido:

¿Nivel de excelencia?


----------



## cachomero

Buenas noches Athos,

nivel de excelencia es una buena solución: creo que podría utilizarla.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Creo que, más allá de lo que diga el diccionario o la gramática, hay que prestar atención al _uso _que se le da a la palabra en un tiempo y espacio determinados. No porque el uso sea lo único que hay que respetar, no digo eso, sino porque es un factor más, y no menor, a tener en cuenta.

En este sentido, al menos en Argentina, cuando se habla de* performance* no se pone, al menos así me parece, tanto el acento en los logros o resultados cuando en el proceso mismo que conduce a ellos: *actuación *o *desempeño* me parecen, mejor que rendimiento, las palabras que traducen más acabadamente esa idea. Y es más, si he de quedarme con una sola, lo hago con: *desempeño*. 

Hasta la próxima...


----------



## bic rojo

Sé que hay más hilos sobre la palabra "performance", pero aunque entiendo el sentido que tiene en el texto, busco la traducción al español que más se ajusta al contexto. Estoy traduciendo un documento que trata sobre un "*procédé de calcul pour l’évaluation de la performance en précision d’un système de navigation par satellite".
*
A lo largo del texto aparece un montón de veces tanto en singular como en plural ("performances en précision..."). El problema es que es un texto muy técnico y aunque he visto textos en los que se traduce por "calidad de la precisión", cuando aparece en plural no podría traducirlo así, y además también lo he visto traducido como "prestación/prestaciones ¿de? precisión" (en este último caso me surge además la duda sobre qué preposición sería la adecuada; con "de" no me termina de convencer).

Vamos, que ando un poco perdida y os pido vuestra ayuda.

Gracias

Edito para plantear un par de propuestas de traducción:


Procedimiento de cálculo para la evaluación de la calidad de la precisión de un sistema de navegación por satélite.
Procedimiento de cálculo para la evaluación de la prestación de precisión de un sistema de navegación por satélite.


----------



## jprr

bic rojo said:


> ...un documento que trata sobre un "*procédé de calcul pour l’évaluation de la performance en précision d’un système de navigation par satellite".
> *...El problema es que es un texto muy técnico ...


Oui, un texte technique, probablement écrit par un technicien, mais pas de l'écriture 
La formulation me paraît finalement assez vague, et difficile à comprendre,  pour moi on pourrait remplacer avantageusement par "les caractéristiques", "les capacités", "le degré de précision" voire "la marge d'erreur" ...

EDIT : à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une traduction approximative de l'anglais (le comportement en matière de précision ?)


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con jprr pero puedes decir sin problemas:* Las prestaciones en precisión* (siempre en plural)


----------



## bic rojo

Gracias a los dos, creo que voy a optar por la propuesta de Gurb (precisamente por la vaguedad de la expresión, prefiero alejarme lo menos posible del original).


----------

